# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  دور على اسمك واضحك عليه...

## mylife079

*اقرا عبارات مضحكة عن كل اسم واسم .. وقد تجد اسمك بين هذه المجموعة من الاسماء عزيزي
***************************
الاء ---> بالغصب تشرب الدواء 

ابتسام ---> دايما ترد السلام 

ابتهاج ---> بتلبس الطرحة والتاج 

ابتهال ---> بتلعب مع العيال

ضرار ----> ما بحفظ الاسرار

ابراهيم ---> يورط نفسه في سين وجيم 

احلام ---> تغني وتنام 

اروى ---> تلعب مع مروة 

اريج ---> لاحقة حمارة بالبربيش 

ازهار ---> شو فيها مالها شو صار ؟ 

اسامة ---> يخفي حبه وهيامه 

اسرار ---> تنقل الاخبار 

اسماء ---> هذه بتحبش شرب الماء 

اسيل ---> عصبية مثل السيل 

اشواق ---> وجهها كله اشراق 

افراح ---> لما تشوفها بترتاح 

اماني ---> رومانسية وتموت على الاغاني 

امل ---> تلعب بالرمل 

امينة ---> هذه انسانة لعينة 

انتصار ---> انت للأهل افتخار 

انوار ---> دايما قاعدة بالدار 

فاطمة ---> حتى في السوء قمة الهدوء ولاسرارها كاتمة

انور ---> مش عارف اسمه انور ولا نايف 

انيسة ---> حلوة ونيسة

ايمان ---> تموت على قصص الشبان

باسمة ---> سالمة وغانمة 

بثينه ---> من جماعة انا بثينة انته الى اين ؟ 

بدر ---> بقوله انولد بليلة القدر

بدور ---> تغسل من الجذور 

بسام ---> يحب الحكي ورسم الحياة بالخيال

بسمة ---> تكتب بالعتمة

بشار ---> حامل منشار الظاهر انه انولد نجار 

بشرى ---> اخبارها بالنشرة 

نسرين ---> عقلها بعلم اليقين

بيبي ---> تسالوش عنها لانها عيبي

تحرير ---> شعرك طويل ليش ما تعمليه قصير 

تغريد ---> تحلم باليوم السعيد 

تماضر ---> بيتها كله مناظر 

تهاني ---> كل يوم تعاني 

تامر ---> بيتهم عامر 

فارس --> اكيد مايص

فادي ---> بتلاقيه دايما حكم او قاضي

جاسم ---> بقراراته دايم حاسم 

جلا ---> كل من يقول لها يا هلا 

جمال ---> الله يحسن الحال

جنان ---> عايشة بأمن وامان 

جنى ---> البيت الك انبني 

جواهر ---> تحب الفشاخر

حامد ---> بحب يجاهد 

حسن ---> يحب يشرب لبن 

حسين ---> دايم صايبته العين 

حمد ---> عقله عقل ولد

حمود ---> بخور عليه محترف بعزف العود

سامي ---< عاشت الاسامي ويحب يسمع الشب مامي

حنان ---> مخها ملان

حنين ---> بتستنى بالجنين 

حيدر ---> راسه مثل شحيبر 

خالد ---> ابعدو عنه ليروح يهد 

خديجة ---> بتولعها وبتلعب السيجي 

خلود ---> عاشقة الورود

خليفة ---> حركاته مخيفة وحركاته مثل الليفة

خولة ---> مسكينه وحولة

داليا ---> كل قنادرها عالية 

دانة ---> هالبنت زعلانة

دانيا ---> عاملها حالها بنت المانيا

دلال ---> بدها ابن الحلال 

ديما ---> عليها القيمة 

رائد ---> يموت على العصير البارد 

ياسمين ---> فيها حنين بس مش لسنين

راشد ---> على كل طوشة شاهد 

رباب ---> ممنوعة لعدة اسباب 

رزان ---> تركض ورا الخرفان

رشا ---> معزومة على عشا

رغد ---> يا فرحتها خلفت ولد

رنا ---> زال عنها العنا 

رناد ---> بتحب العناد 

رهام ---> تبتسم وترد تنام 

روان ---> بنت مروان 

ريم ---> 24 ساعة تشاهد قناة دريم 

زيد ---> يحب اكل الزيت

سارا ---> راكبة السيارة 

سامية ---> تطق الحديدة وهي حامية 

سحر ---> تموت على قعدات البحر 

سرين ---> ليش هل انت تسهرين؟ 

سعاد ---> تموت على البلاد 

سعد ---> ولي العهد 

سعود ---> يقدر الوعود 

سلطان ---> يحب ياكل رمان 

سلمان ---> قاعد قودام الدفاية وبردان 

سلوى ---> هالبنت الله باليها في بلوة 

سليمان ---> اغلب الاوقات حلمان 

سناء ---> ثقيلة وسنانها بغبغاء 

سندس ---> قريبا بترقص 

سهام ---> لسا في الريعان

سهى ---> تفر مع صديقتها نهى 

سوسن ---> نامي احسن 

شادن ---> شعرها ناعم 

شذى ---> بنت مين هذه عزا ؟ 

شهد ---> لا تنسي العهد 

شيخة ---> بتحب الدجاج والفريخة ؟ 

شيماء ---> تحب المشي من الصباح للمساء 

صالح ---> هذا ابدا مو فالح 

صباح ---> لابسة عالوجة وشاح

صفاء ---> عطشانة وبدها ماء

صفية ---> حلوة وطرية 

صقر ---> يموت على المكر 

صمود ---> هالبنية طربانة بدون عود 
مي ---> تاكل البط ني 

ضياء ---> دايما مستاء

طارق ---> انسان صادق 

طلال ---> يحب يقرا شعر ويسرح ببنت الحلال 

عادل ---> دايما ضايع وما قادر 

عامر ---> بقرب لسامر

عباس ---> هذا ابو راس

عبير ---> شوي وتطير 

عثمان ---> يدور بالبلدان 

عدنان ---> عايش مع الاحزان 

عزام ---> ذايب بالغرااام 

عصام ---> يحلم بالحب والوئام 

عفاف ---> تحلم بحفل الزفاف 

علا ---> غيرها ولا بلا 

علي ---> جماله مش مسلوق ولا قلي

عماد ---> تعال يا واد

عمر ---> وجهه ولا القمر بس بحبش السمر

عيسى ---> يمووووووت على الهريسة

غادة ---> منعكفه وبتدور على جرادة 

غازي ---> عامل نفسه هادي

غانم ---> هالانسان مثقف فاهم 

فؤاد ---> عند كثير ولاد

فارس ---> دايما حايس 

فاضل ---> كثير مناضل

فالح ---> يحب الاكل مالح 

فايز ---> خلص علينا الجوائز 

فراس ---> يشرب شاي مع الحراس 

فرح ---> تحب الوناسة والمرح 

فريد ---> يطالع مسلسل خطوات على الجليد 

فلاح ---> بس ناقص يركبله جناح 

فواز ---> نفسه يصير استاز

قيس ---> ما اله بنص

لؤي ---> يموت على دبي 

لمياء ---> تدرس احياء 

لقاء --- > نايمة بدون عشاء

ليان ---> عازمة الجيران 

ليلى ---> تزورنا كل ليلة

مؤيد ---> بدو يعيٍد 

مجدي ---> واد جامد 

ماجدة ---> امراة خامدة 

متعب ---> عن بلاده مغترب 

محمد ---> حمادة سكر زيادة 

محمود ---> ابو قلب عود 

مرزوق ---> ياكل مرقوق 

مريم ---> دمها حامي لانها مسكت حرامي

مسعود ---> سره انه انفه ممدود

مصطفى ---> بدو دفى

معاذ ---> اقلبه الصفحة عاد

منى ---> دلوعة انا

مها ---> راسها يابس مثلي انا

مهند ---> بين اخوته هو الي بتنهد

موسى ---> بحب اكل الكوسا

نادر ---> مبروك صوريت نادر

ناصر ---> طيب شاطر

ناهد ---> تفكيرها جامد

نبيل ---> عابر سبيل

نبيلة ---> بنت القبيلة 

نجلاء ---> هالبنت كلها رقة ووفاء 

نجود ---> مجرمه وبدها شهود 

ندى ---> هذه كده ورح تظل كده

نزار ---> بقول عن الجمل حمار

نهى ---> زوجها عليها الطلاق رمى لها 

نوارة ---> سموها لانه ستها جبارة

هالا ---> الي بتزوجها نياله 

هاني ---> يتلقى التهاني 

هدى ---> دايما دايخة مثل قطرة الندى

هشام ---> يشتكي من الزكام 

هلال ---> متحامي بالاخوال

هناء ---> بين الفناء والبقاء 

هند ---> يدها طويلة وتمتد 

هيا ---> تستحي و كلها حيا 

هيثم ---> بالحكي يتلعثم

هيفا ---> حاملة حالها وماشية مع سيفا

وائل ---> من العشرة الاوائل 

وليد ---> هالولد مثل الجليد 

ياسر ---> ثائر 

يعقوب ---> كثير محبوب

يوسف ---> على الرفوف محطوط ومنتوف
*

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد ---> حمادة سكر زيادة 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

هع هع 
اسمي مش موجوده :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

> هع هع 
> اسمي مش موجوده


 :Smile:  :Smile: me too

----------


## دموع الورد

وانا كمان...مش موجود :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اسمي مش موجود  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مها ---> راسها يابس مثلي انا
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
مش كثير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> سوسن ---> نامي احسن


 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## غسان

__

_الحمدلله .. اسمي مش موجود.._

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


شوي شوي على حالك لا تفرط من الضحك  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_شوي شوي على حالك لا تفرط من الضحك 

_

مسكينه ام السوس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خالد ---> ابعدو عنه ليروح يهد
يعني انا بخوف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

اسماء ---> هذه بتحبش شرب الماء 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## النورس الحزين

على الله تعوووووووووووووووود 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

محمد ---> حمادة سكر زيادة 



نيالو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

عجبني معنى اسمي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاااااااااا

----------


## دليلة

ولا انا اسمي موجود

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور دليلة

----------


## جسر الحياة

عمر ---> وجهه ولا القمر بس بحبش السمر

 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (37):  :Bl (9):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (42):  :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## ابو عوده

وانا اسمي مو موجود

----------


## drlovely

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو كتير ضحكتونى :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

اسمي حلو كتيييييييير 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

معاذ > .. اقلب الصفحة عاد  :Bl (35):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور معاذ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
انا اسمي مش موجود
 :Frown: 
[/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

اسمي مو موجود... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## منيرة الظلام

ههههههههههه مافي اسمي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الحمد اسمي مش بينتهم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جميعا على المرور

----------


## بياض الثلج

*زيد ---> يحب اكل الزيت
**هناء ---> بين الفناء والبقاء

**محمد ---> حمادة سكر زيادة 

محمود ---> ابو قلب عود 


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
احكيلك .. اي والله انك زووووووووووق .. موضوع حلو بس شو الموضوع  
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

زقطك بدخن يا ثلج  :SnipeR (66):  

تصدق ولا أنا عارف  :SnipeR (98): شو قصة الفناء والبقاء  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
ما بين الفنــــــــــــــاء والبقــــــــــــــــاء .. بقايا ذكرى .. وحلم جميل .. قد يُعيدان لقلبك الأمل .. فلا تيأسي  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*شذى ---> بنت مين هذه عزا ؟

ما فهمت شي !!!!!
حلوين ..
*

----------


## mylife079

:Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## بياض الثلج

يمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ليش وجهك أحمر ومعصب :SnipeR (20): ؟

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## mylife079

لا رايق هيك مش معصب

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا ويلتاه  :7anoon: 

طيب تعال عالدردشة بدي أسالك سؤال  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## mylife079

شو السؤال

----------


## بياض الثلج

ليش الشباب بحكولك حورية ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (20):

----------


## mylife079

اها  لانه اسمي محمد وعيلتي الحوريه

----------


## بياض الثلج

اها هسع فهمت

خير وبركة يا حورية :SnipeR (63):

----------


## mylife079

:Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32: على راسي والله  :Icon32:

----------

